# The Pugnacious33 Debate Thread



## zeroskillz (Nov 5, 2008)

This was offered as a critique in another thread, and here it is to take the debate out of that thread:



> just snapshots, nothing impressive here.
> __________________
> 
> We all have to start somewhere! I'm sure you started out taking snapshots
> ...



Carry on.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 5, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 5, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Meh.


 
spelled backwards is heM.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 5, 2008)

What are we supposed to be debating?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 5, 2008)

Is this supposed to be like a gladiator fight or something?


----------



## NateWagner (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah, i guess the debate is supposed to continue here...

After reading it my thought is... 

Meh, the same argumement as always, nothing really special, let it die.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 5, 2008)

why exactly are we quoting from another thread?....and what are we debating?

oh yeah and

IBTL


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2008)

Bad form to call out a member by name in the thread about another thread, much less the title of your new thread.

Carry on?   No, move on.  There are much better topics to discuss.


I had a BBQ sandwich for lunch.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 5, 2008)

I got new socks.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 5, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I had a BBQ sandwich for lunch.


 
oooo... I LOVE BBQ sauce. :thumbup:


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 5, 2008)

AND socks!


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 5, 2008)

Gyro, Grecian potatos, greek salad, and some baklava for me today.:thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2008)

benhasajeep said:


> Gyro, Grecian potatos, greek salad, and some baklava for me today.:thumbup:


 Was there a formula in those potatos?  It's as easy as 1-2-3.  (Some may get the reference)


You guys sock....... errr, I mean rock.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 5, 2008)

lucky bastahd.
i had a boring turkey wheat wrap.
i woulda killed for baklava


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a pretty good Subway Italian BMT. a little dry, but had parmesan which was really good


----------



## DavidSR (Nov 5, 2008)

I haven't eaten yet! You guys are making me hungry!


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you know a Subway tuna 1 foot is 1060 calories!!!!  OMG.  I thought i was eating somewhat healthy until I looked it up.  ouch!


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

and an Outback Bloomin Onion (if you can manage to eat the whole thing by yourself) is 2310 calories?  WOW


----------



## stsinner (Nov 5, 2008)

usayit said:


> and an Outback Bloomin Onion (if you can manage to eat the whole thing by yourself) is 2310 calories?  WOW



You'd have to run from DC to Oregon and back three times to burn that off...  Yowch!  Damn, I love that Bloomin' Onion!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Nov 5, 2008)

"Skillz" aren't the only thing you're lacking.


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

egad... what is it with TPF recently?  Newbe's can't seem to behave?
From where I sit, the both of you screwed up.  

So lets continue with the topic of FOOD.

I'm cravin the bloomin onion right now.... unfortunately, two pieces are about all I can fit into my diet.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2008)

Just when you think the derailment is really taking off, then someone takes a jab.  Damn them damn egos.


----------



## usayit (Nov 5, 2008)

BLOOOMIN ONION... with some :redwine:   <hick>


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 5, 2008)

usayit said:


> BLOOOMIN ONION... with some :redwine: <hick>


 

YOU just had to go there didn't you!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 5, 2008)

a healthy dose of bloomin onion caused me to use a sick day...if'n you know what i mean.
damn worth it though....that dipping sauce is from the gods.


----------



## DReali (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't know why anyone would expect a healthy sandwich from subway... I had a lovely kebab for luch today and I know it wasn't healthy


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 5, 2008)

i had pizza... i took a student out for lunch to talk about how his life is going... the pizza was good.. aside from being the greasiest pizza i've ever had... it was still yummy


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2008)

Leftover pizza (Firery Hawaiian) and wings tonight for dinner.  :meh:

Always better the first time around.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 5, 2008)

Spicy chicken & noodles with extra hot sauce for me.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 6, 2008)

Dinner tonight was a BIG JUICY BURGER from Burger King! and Dessert was 5 mini hershey's bars yum  now i'm really thirsty though  


I can actually go for some bread pudding, anyone here like bread pudding?


----------



## Jedo_03 (Nov 6, 2008)

Steak & Kidley pie, roast potato's, steamed veg....
That's the Brits for yer...
Yeah, we had bread and butter pudding wednesday...
Food is better than feud...
Jedo


----------



## Dao (Nov 6, 2008)

So .. what should I have for breakfast this morning??


----------



## usayit (Nov 6, 2008)

Panera sesame bagel and 1/2 serving of sundried tomato creame cheese.

For lunch... soup with marinated tomatos, mushrooms with some cubes of mozzarella cheese.

For Dinner...  6 inch roasted chicken breast subway sandwhich.  (yes.. there are healthy items at subway).  

That leaves enough room (calorie wise) for my MUST HAVE cookies and hot chocolate.


Can't wait for one my one day to splurge a little...  I think I'm going to have a big juicy steak.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

Tonight the wife is making tacos.

mmmm... tacos...


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 6, 2008)

I just had a bowl of mini-wheats for breakfast (YUM).
And I have a roast in the crockpot for dinner.
With potatoes and carrots.  YUM.


----------



## Dao (Nov 6, 2008)

To make this thread looks more photographic related.  Maybe we need to post the picture of the food you eat today.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 6, 2008)

Well here is my spicy chicken & noodles from last night.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 6, 2008)

Food photography fight!


----------



## Chewbecca (Nov 6, 2008)

Dao said:


> To make this thread looks more photographic related.  Maybe we need to post the picture of the food you eat today.



I'll try.  I cannot make any promises, though.  With two children and a husband to feed, a one-tracked mind when my stomach is hungry for dinner, I'm not sure I'll remember to take a picture before digging in!


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 6, 2008)

last night I had "birthday fajitas" we call them that because I have them every year as my birthday supper.  no, it wasn't my birthday, but we are likely going to be in the hospital on my birthday as my wife is due any day now with our first child.. so either we'll be in the hospital, or we'll be busy at home with the baby... 

today for breakfast, I got up extra early, and made my wife breakfast in bed.. it was bacon, hash browns, and a spicy cheese and egg toasted sandwich... 

it was really yummy.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 6, 2008)

A reenactment of last nights crime scene. The names of the innocent have been changed for their protection.

Time: Dark thirty

Upon entering the premisis, a familiar aroma permeated the domocile. With weapons drawn, we continued our search. Jackson was first to find the initial point of attack. Hot sauce was strewn liberally on the desk and walls and the spray patten indicated this was not merely a home invasion gone awry..... no it was personal, full of revenge. 



 

Next we located what appeared by all accounts to be the actual final blow to the victim. The evidence certainly indicated a struggle took place. The tattered remains were barely recognizable. We were unable to located said victim. No trailing path of removal was detected, as if it just dissapeared.​ 


 

The investigation continues.​


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

^^^ *chuckle*


----------



## stsinner (Nov 6, 2008)

I played Mr. Mom and made some cranberry chicken so that my wife didn't come home from work to more work.....  It's delish:


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 6, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I had a pretty good Subway Italian BMT. a little dry, but had parmesan which was really good



thats what i always get! with lots of jalepanos


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 6, 2008)

Flower Child said:


> thats what i always get! with lots of jalepanos


 
And Pepper Jack cheese.


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 6, 2008)

benhasajeep said:


> And Pepper Jack cheese.



me too!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 6, 2008)

Two nights ago we had roast beast.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I just got back from a fav mexican food place....I had fajitas . Sorry no photos, if I would have know maybe I would have taken one.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 6, 2008)

lol i haven't read the thread but i like the way it goes from the first post, FIGHT! to the last posts, FOOD!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

I love this thread.  I'm deeply in support of it.  I think from this moment on everyone should post their dinners tonight!

GOD that roast beast looks AWESOME.  That cranberry chicken looks good too.

I gotta tell my wife her dinner is gonna be on display tonight.

Hm.  That sounds bad.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 6, 2008)

Ron Evers said:


> Two nights ago we had roast beast.


 Horseradish, mmmm good with beef.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 6, 2008)

well tonight we're going lazy with supper... my wife isnt feeling well (she really wishes this baby would get out of her) and I'm very tired from a long day of work, so we're doing college supper tonight... Kraft Dinner... but to prove we arent still in college, we're doing name brand.


----------



## Raze (Nov 6, 2008)

MMMMMM FOOOOD!
Maybe we can change the name of the post to food fight and delete the original post? :lmao:


----------



## DavidSR (Nov 6, 2008)

Man, I thought this thread would have been locked by now.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 6, 2008)

DavidSR said:


> Man, I thought this thread would have been locked by now.



Locked?  Because of food?


----------



## kundalini (Nov 6, 2008)

Raze said:


> MMMMMM FOOOOD!
> Maybe we can change the name of the post to food fight and delete the original post? :lmao:


I think it serves a purpose if we *do not* change the title.




DavidSR said:


> Man, I thought this thread would have been locked by now.


Had we gone in the direction of the OP, then yes it would have been shut down. This now a *HAPPY* thread.  



What's for dinner?


----------



## A4Effort (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a somewhat food related story.

So yesterday, I was studying with a friend for an exam until 3:30am. I decided to drive him home since it was so late. I live in a dormitory and you need a swipe card to access the buidling. Anyways, after dropping him off, parking, and walking back to the buidling, I noticed that I left my swipe card in my room. I also left my cellphone in my room. The whole campus was desolate and nobody was even awake. The first thing I decided to do is peck couple windows with stones to wake up my friends. No luck there. So its 4am now and Im still infront of the door. FINALLY, this girl passes by and opens the door. Great! Now I am inside but need to go through another set of doors. Once again, I wait but then notice chatter in a near by room. Here is where the food part comes in. I open the door and notice 3 girls baking cookies at 4AM!!! So, I ask them nicely and one of them opens the door. Thats my little contributions to this random thread.


----------



## maulrat (Nov 6, 2008)

And for dinner tonight... I shall be going to eat here:


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 6, 2008)

maulrat said:


> And for dinner tonight... I shall be going to eat here:


 

We need to turn this back into a bickering / fighting thread. :lmao: Too many good pictures of food are comming up.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 6, 2008)

Supper tonight is sausage with sauerkraut & apple pan dowdy for desert. 












I am an old hand at this as I post supper tonight mosts nights on another forum.  It started as a joke & became a tradition.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm about to get up and cook jerk chicken on the grill.  I think we'll also have green beans and potato rolls.


----------



## anything you synth (Nov 6, 2008)

=)


----------



## kundalini (Nov 6, 2008)

An *aperitif*.


Eeny, meeny, miny, moe.  Dine-N-Dash tonight.






Sometimes it's just gotta be done..........


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 6, 2008)

OMG Kundalini, my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 6, 2008)

It could be worse - that drive thru photo could be of a Taco Bell.


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 6, 2008)

i'm so unhealthy


----------



## Dao (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually cook dinner.  And this is Honey Garlic Chicken Wings I made tonight.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 6, 2008)

It's rib shaped though!  It's almost like it is somewhat natural.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 6, 2008)

I had grilled cheese (with jalapenos inside - my favorite) and soup (chicken corn chowder).  No pictures though.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

In my rush to get ready for band practice I totally forgot to take a picture of my tacos.  I'm deeply upset.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 6, 2008)

guys (and gals), I've got to say, you are some of the best, down to Earth people..  I belong to many forums, and the level of rudeness and lack of acceptance in some of them is revolting, but this thread was not only not attacked, but turned into such a fun gathering of joking around and just good old fashioned fun that I had to call my wife over and read your posts to her.  She loves her pregnancy forum where the biddies all talk about their kids that were born on the same day-are they talking, are they walking, are they using the toilet....  And she loved your collective sense of humor..  And kudos to the moderators who let the thread continue unabated as the food display thread, rendering the initial attack impotent and fostering good cheer.  I'm proud to have found you, and I look forward to your posts.


----------



## usayit (Nov 6, 2008)

stsinner said:


> She loves her pregnancy forum where the biddies all talk about their kids that were born on the same day-are they talking, are they walking, are they using the toilet....  And she loved your collective sense of humor..



Sounds like babycenter.com

My wife has been posting there since the day we got the news of pregnancy.  Informative good place for new parents.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 6, 2008)

Ron Evers said:


> OMG Kundalini, my deepest sympathy.


 


Synnove said:


> It could be worse - that drive thru photo could be of a Taco Bell.


 Sometimes a good ole gut grenade is needed.  Take your pick 'cause either one will do the trick.



Since nobody commented on my aperitif, I'll just post the sumbitch.  Cheers.






​:cheers:   :redwine:  uke:​


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 6, 2008)

Ron Evers said:


> Supper tonight is sausage with sauerkraut & apple pan dowdy for desert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey, something is going on here.  There are krinkle cut fries mixed in with straight cut fries!:scratch:

I think someone has been photoshoping their meal pictures! :naughty:

I have never seen a bag of mixed krinkle cut and regular cut fries at any store. :raisedbrow:


.


.


.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Steelers456 (Nov 6, 2008)

Maybe he mixed a bag of krinkle an  regular. Ran out of one or the other.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 6, 2008)

Steelers456 said:


> Maybe he mixed a bag of krinkle an regular. Ran out of one or the other.


 

I don't know.  Look at his roast beef picture.  He has mashed potato's, and diced potato's. :scratch:

Again 2 different cuts of potato's on the same plate.   Hmmmm,  Yup, must be using photoshop.  :greenpbl:


.


.


.


.


:lmao:


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 6, 2008)

Want to know my 'supper' yesterday?  I have had a midterm saturated week. After a brutal organic chemistry exam from 7-9PM I got home at 10:15.. ate a cinnamon bun, three PJ/chocolate cups, two slices of raison bread and a sourdough bun.  very nutritional might I add?


----------



## GeneralBenson (Nov 6, 2008)

I am currently chowing down on a Subway meatball sub.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

stsinner said:


> guys (and gals), I've got to say, you are some of the best, down to Earth people.. I belong to many forums, and the level of rudeness and lack of acceptance in some of them is revolting, but this thread was not only not attacked, but turned into such a fun gathering of joking around and just good old fashioned fun that I had to call my wife over and read your posts to her. She loves her pregnancy forum where the biddies all talk about their kids that were born on the same day-are they talking, are they walking, are they using the toilet.... And she loved your collective sense of humor.. And kudos to the moderators who let the thread continue unabated as the food display thread, rendering the initial attack impotent and fostering good cheer. I'm proud to have found you, and I look forward to your posts.


 
Boy I'm glad to see you say that after some of the other threads you got caught up in earlier.  Not that it's my place, but I can't tell you how bad I felt to see those.

Ok, enough seriousnes... back to food!



kundalini said:


> Sometimes a good ole gut grenade is needed. Take your pick 'cause either one will do the trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude... is that your fridge?!!  SEEK HELP!!! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Nov 6, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Boy I'm glad to see you say that after some of the other threads you got caught up in earlier. Not that it's my place, but I can't tell you how bad I felt to see those.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IXmHqPWxUw"]* You talkin' to me?* [/ame]    _(profanity)_



manaheim said:


> Dude... is that your fridge?!! SEEK HELP!!! :lmao:


 I usually pull the price marks and codes off my shelves, but I was in a hurry to take the shot.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ hahaha...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 7, 2008)

Some of these make me hungry .. but not all


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2008)

Steelers456 said:


> Maybe he mixed a bag of krinkle an regular. Ran out of one or the other.


 
You got it Steelers.  Not enough shoestring so I had to open a bag of the fat ones.  We like shoestring best.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2008)

benhasajeep said:


> I don't know. Look at his roast beef picture. He has mashed potato's, and diced potato's. :scratch:
> 
> Again 2 different cuts of potato's on the same plate. Hmmmm, Yup, must be using photoshop. :greenpbl:
> 
> ...


 

Nope, dems parsnips with butter & Nutmeg.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 7, 2008)

Ron Evers said:


> Nope, dems parsnips with butter & Nutmeg.


 
Wow, guess you can tell I have never had them.

Reminds me of a story when I was a kid.  Parents had a friend over for Sunday morning breakfast.  My mom had some scallops left over the night before so she diced them small and included them in with breakfast.  Well the invited guest was an ex NHL hockey player and hated seafood.  He was eating the scallops and looked at my mom and said Sandy these are the best potato's I have ever had.  We all kinda looked up at him and my mom goes.  Dave those are not potato's.  He was like what are they then.  She said scallops.  He was like what is a scallop.  My mom said seafood.

He didn't touch them the rest of the breakfast.  :lmao::lmao:  Some tough NHL guy he was.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 7, 2008)

Seared tuna served rare, sushi rice, and mayo/sriracha and sriracha trails to dip the tuna in.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 7, 2008)

Steak for the steak curry:




Steak Curry:


----------



## stsinner (Nov 7, 2008)

Synnove said:


> It could be worse - that drive thru photo could be of a Taco Bell.



Has anyone else pointed out that that is a Taco Bell drive thru?


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2008)

Just had a late breakfast - a meatball sandwich.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 7, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Has anyone else pointed out that that is a Taco Bell drive thru?


 
I think you'd be the first, but I did notice it myself.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 7, 2008)

Actually, it's a hybrid.  KFC and Taco Hell combined.


----------



## ATXshots (Nov 7, 2008)

manaheim said:


> I think you'd be the first, but I did notice it myself.


yeah I noticed too :lmao:


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 7, 2008)

I took it as he did see it, and was just being a smart allek.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 7, 2008)

I only noticed the KFC stuff - didn't see the hybrid Taco Bell part.  I'm so sorry - for all of it.


----------



## dormfab (Nov 7, 2008)

Philly cheese steak, num.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 7, 2008)

I ate nachos.  Decent Tex-Mex is hard to come by in SC so I tend to make my own.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 7, 2008)

Synnove said:


> I only noticed the KFC stuff - didn't see the hybrid Taco Bell part.  I'm so sorry - for all of it.



Every bit of it?  Look, dude, we all make mistakes-don't beat yourself up over it!  This, too, shall pass.  Tomorrow, nobody will even remember this little indiscretion.

Once I pulled into a McDonalds drive-thru and ordered a Whopper! Boy, did I have egg on my face when the kind lady at the other end of the speaker wire told me that McDonalds doesn't serve the Whopper, as it is patented by, and, therefore only sold by, Burger King.  I backed up, instead of leaving the traditional way so that I didn't have to drive by the windows and have everyone laughing and pointing at me in my flustered state.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 7, 2008)

It's okay.  I think I'm mostly sorry that there could have been Taco Bell consumption.  

If it makes things better, I broke my finger two days ago and have been on painkillers.  Today, I haven't taken any and looked back at the photo and wasn't sure how I missed the Bell.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 7, 2008)

Synnove said:


> It's okay.  I think I'm mostly sorry that there could have been Taco Bell consumption.
> 
> If it makes things better, I broke my finger two days ago and have been on painkillers.  Today, I haven't taken any and looked back at the photo and wasn't sure how I missed the Bell.



I only recognized the sign because I LOVE KFC and Taco Bell, and it must have been divine intervention to combine the two and save me a trip!


----------



## Synnove (Nov 7, 2008)

In Houston, there was a place that combined Taco Bell and Long John Silver's.  I haven't seen any of those combos in South Carolina yet.


----------



## Raze (Nov 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> An *aperitif*.
> Eeny, meeny, miny, moe.  Dine-N-Dash tonight.
> 
> 
> ...


They have a drive through that has two competitors combined?!? 
My hubby would be in heaven (although the closest thing we have is about 4 right next door to each other - we call it "junk food ally" )


----------



## tsaraleksi (Nov 7, 2008)

Raze said:


> They have a drive through that has two competitors combined?!?
> My hubby would be in heaven (although the closest thing we have is about 4 right next door to each other - we call it "junk food ally" )



Don't forget, they're all owned by the same company-- the same people that own Pizza Hut, Long John Silvers, and AW restaurants. A little scary when you think about it


----------



## SpeedTrap (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone, now I am hungry, Well I guess it is time to go for lunch.


----------



## Dao (Nov 7, 2008)

Raze said:


> They have a drive through that has two competitors combined?!?
> My hubby would be in heaven (although the closest thing we have is about 4 right next door to each other - we call it "junk food ally" )



I believe they both under the same umbrella - Pepsico.  And that's why they do not serve CocaCola too.


----------



## Dao (Nov 7, 2008)

I took this picture few months ago at a local Asian restaurant .


----------



## goodoneian (Nov 7, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Has anyone else pointed out that that is a Taco Bell drive thru?



that's better than it being a del taco


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 7, 2008)

tonight i made fettucini alfredo with muscles.. yummy  sorry for the photo quality.. i was feeling lazy and just used my iPhone.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh man that looks good Chris.  

We had hamburg steak.


----------



## chrisburke (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ i totally have the same plates as you


----------



## Steelers456 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ron Evers said:


> Oh man that looks good Chris.
> 
> We had hamburg steak.



All of you're food looks good, and i have the same plates too..


----------



## manaheim (Nov 8, 2008)

That's it... I think I'm moving in with Ron. Every single thing he eats looks like it's rib-sticking goodness. I swear to god I'm envious.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 8, 2008)

I made flounder with baked cheese curds for dinner with a side of pine nut couscous and some ciabatta.  I'll get some photos of these things when I can hold my camera again.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess this thread is dying but here is one more kick @ the can.  

Supper tonight - spicy dead bird & taters.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 8, 2008)

The thread isn't dying...  ....bump


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 8, 2008)

food looks good!
Chris, hasn't your wife had that baby yet???


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 9, 2008)

Asparagus, spinach, and baby portabellas cooked in extra virgin olive oil with some minced garlic cloves tossed in:




Chicken brest stuffed with asapargus, spinach, mozzerella cheese, and bacon:


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 9, 2008)

That is a fine looking meal VI.  

Tonight we had roast pork loin stuffed with Italian sausage, cabbage, Butternut squash & cheesy taters & onions.


----------



## stsinner (Nov 10, 2008)

Village Idiot, that asparagas dish looks delicious, and Ron, you eat better than anyone I have ever known!  Those pictures should be illegal, as they incite a riot in my gut!


----------



## maulrat (Nov 10, 2008)

Damn, that looks mighty tasty #6. So when are you inviting us for dinner?


----------



## maulrat (Nov 10, 2008)

Went out for a cheap dinner the other night.

*Linguine Pescatore*


----------



## manaheim (Nov 10, 2008)

stsinner said:


> Village Idiot, that asparagas dish looks delicious, and Ron, you eat better than anyone I have ever known! Those pictures should be illegal, as they incite a riot in my gut!


 
Yeah the food Ron eats on a daily basis are like the heavenly meals I get once a quarter or something.


----------



## Village Idiot (Nov 10, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Yeah the food Ron eats on a daily basis are like the heavenly meals I get once a quarter or something.


 
You need to learn to cook. In the past 2 weeks I've made Maryland crab soup, a 9lb prime rib, eggplant parmigiana, hot and sour soup, cheese fries, and a few others.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 10, 2008)

You need to learn to cook.

You are absolutely correct VI.  I learned to cook in self defense; you see, my mother had two ways of cooking, raw or burnt & you did not have a choice.  

Supper tonight was simple meatloaf with Romano & parsley pasta.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm actually a pretty good cook and I even bake... mom taught me when I was VERY young.  We're just crazy busy.  Technically my stay at home mom wife should cook, but for some reason doesn't really do that.   Gotta work that one out.


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 10, 2008)

Well Chris, for many years I brought home the bacon & Jeanne cooked it but I often did Sunday dinners.  Now that I am retarded I do most of the cooking.


----------



## Pugs (Nov 10, 2008)

stsinner said:


> I played Mr. Mom and made some cranberry chicken so that my wife didn't come home from work to more work..... It's delish:


 
Ooh!!  I do almost the same dish, only with apricot preserves and garlic chili paste!!  I'll post pics of it when I cook it for the wife this week!!


----------



## Pugs (Nov 10, 2008)

Synnove said:


> It could be worse - that drive thru photo could be of a Taco Bell.


 
If you look at the bottom of the drive-through menu, it was a Taco Hell... "Make A Run For The Bathroom!"



Peanuts said:


> Want to know my 'supper' yesterday? I have had a midterm saturated week. After a brutal organic chemistry exam from 7-9PM I got home at 10:15.. ate a cinnamon bun, three PJ/chocolate cups, two slices of raison bread and a sourdough bun. very nutritional might I add?


 
God, I miss college!


----------

